# مفاجاه اعاده تحميل شرح برنامج Surfer8 مره اخري



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

لقد حملت الشرح من المهندس زين عندما قام برفع هذا الشرح علي الموقع
والان احاول مره اخري رفع الشرح لكل اعضاء المنتدي 
ونسألكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

الجزء الاول من الدرس الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/54686679602ca362/
http://www.zshare.net/download/54686679602ca362/


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز ممكن الجزء الثالث


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

والان مع الجزء الثاني من الدرس الاول ومتنسوش تدعولي
http://www.zshare.net/download/546879499e87c268/http://www.zshare.net/download/546879499e87c268/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

ان شاء الله حنزل كل الشرح بس اعذروني لضيق الوقت وجزاكمم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

وحاليا مع الجزء الثالث من الدرس الاول وجزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.zshare.net/download/546905035c640fdd/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

الجزء الرابع من الدرس الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/546921127e36b694/


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و لاهمية الدروس قمت بإعادة رفعها خاصة و اني كنت ابحث عنها منذو وقت طويل 
الدرس الاول 
الجزء الاول
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Fir2fAD
http://www.badongo.com/file/13073795
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VJ2DOXOM
الجزء الثاني
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/1b1ghBc
http://www.badongo.com/file/13073956
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DYUL5JPW
الجزء الثالث
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/xkflNBJ
http://www.badongo.com/file/13074098
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HKIL66Z1
​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
والجزء الخامس من الدرس الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/546942424e58cc7a/


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (26 يناير 2009)

الجزء الرابع
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/uYMIfBO
http://www.badongo.com/file/13078210
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FF1HBR17
الجزء الخامس
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/t1vpOBe
http://www.badongo.com/file/13078344
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XT3OZ36G
​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

والله يا ابو امه الرحمن ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علي الشغل الجامد ده وربنا يبارك فيك ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

نهايه الدرس الاول 
ومع الدرس السادس حصريا علي ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
مش حتغير صفحه النت 
http://www.zshare.net/download/547214238a982b67/


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (27 يناير 2009)

جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيكم وان كان فيه امثلة عملية عن البرنامج


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

باذن المولي لو كان في اي مثال عملي حرفعه علي الموقع وربنا يكرمنا جميعا 
اخوكم م/ سعيد شعبان


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

الجزء الاول 
من الدرس الثاني 3D Maps​http://www.zshare.net/download/547337437c10f1c6/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

والان مع الجزء الثاني 
من الدرس الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/54736645f5df8cb0/


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (27 يناير 2009)

الجزء السادس
http://www.badongo.com/file/13088911
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=43AK2FKZ
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/7UNk1B9
اخي الكريم لم استطع تحميل الدرس الثاني وجزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز حاول التاكد ان الرابط الخاص بالجزء الثاني لا يعمل لانه شغال معايا كويس جدا
والا سوف ارفعه مره اخري


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (27 يناير 2009)

الدرس الثاني 
الجزء الاول
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/1206fAz
http://www.badongo.com/file/13089590
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C1O92H17
الجزء الثاني
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/Lx8B2A2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7JDJMMG0
http://www.badongo.com/file/13089912​


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (27 يناير 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك و تم التحميل بنجاح و زيادة الروابط ليعم الخير فجزاك الله كل خير و كذلك صاحب الدروي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وصاحب الموضوع الاساسي م/ زين


----------



## سعيد شعبان (27 يناير 2009)

الزيارات 79
والردود 20
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سعيد شعبان (28 يناير 2009)

مع الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/547807486f5f01b1/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (28 يناير 2009)

وحاليا مع الجزء الرابع والنهائي من الدرس الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/54782245fb6ec7f8/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (28 يناير 2009)

انتظرونا في الدرس الثالث قريبا ان شاء الله 
اخوكم
م/ سعيد شعبان


----------



## سعيد شعبان (29 يناير 2009)

ومع الدرس الثالث
ألجزء الاول
http://www.zshare.net/download/54808155551edfc2/​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (30 يناير 2009)

للمهندس سيد شعبان كل التقدير والاحترام على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع فقد كنا ننتظر اعادة رفع الملفات من زمان
نتمنى من المهندس سيد رفع الدروس الباقية وبخاصة الدرس الثالث من الجزء الثالث (post maps) على رابط غير ال zshare فهذا الموقع لايمكن التحميل منة منذ اكثر من شهرين
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونحاول رفع الملفات 
اخوكم م / سعيد شعبان والمهندس ابو امه الرحمن من جديد نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## garary (31 يناير 2009)

3_Post_Mapsاحتاج الى هذا الدرس مشكورا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

الدرس الثالث
الجزء الثاني
http://www.zshare.net/download/549141243598f76f/
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

اخواننا الكرام اعتذر لكم جميعا لعدم توفر الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث 
post map 3 
وارجوا من جميع اخواننا بالمنتدي محاوله الوصول لهذا الجزء
اما باقي الاجزاء فمتوفرها كلها والحمد لله وسوف اقوم لكم برفعها وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

حاليا الجزء الرابع من الدرس الثالث 
http://www.zshare.net/download/549162199584fa51/


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (31 يناير 2009)

للاسف للاسف للاسف هو الدرس الوحيد اللى كان
ناقص من معظم المهندسين فى المنتدى 
لان مفيش ولا رابط شغال للدرس دة


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

اخي الكريم مهندس محمد فتحي ربنا يعلم انا بحاول البحث علي الجزء الناقص
حتي اني طلبته من المهندس زين صاحب الموضوع الاساسي حتي يقوم مره اخري برفعه 
وربنا يكرمنا ونقدر نلاقيه وشكرا ليك اخي الكريم علي مروروك الجميل


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس سعيد على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
وشكرا لك على الاهتمام


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

الجزء الخامس
من الدرس الثالث 
http://www.zshare.net/download/549178550c4a7d93/
والله المستعان


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

الجزء السادس والاخير من الدرس الثالث
http://www.zshare.net/download/5491860449e91286/
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## garary (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى الحصول على post map 3


----------



## سعيد شعبان (31 يناير 2009)

يارب نلاقي الجزء الثالث وان شاء الله نرفعه ليكم مره اخري


----------



## سعيد شعبان (1 فبراير 2009)

انتظرونا في الدرس الرابع والاخير 
volume calculations


----------



## سعيد شعبان (1 فبراير 2009)

الجزء الاول
من الدرس الرابع
http://www.zshare.net/download/5494645295535a4a/


----------



## سعيد شعبان (1 فبراير 2009)

الجزء الثاني
من الدرس الرابع
http://www.zshare.net/download/54948722e30dd4ab/


----------



## عبدالله البطل (6 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

*يا جماعة لا تنسوا*

يا جماعة لا تنسوا الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث للاهمية وشكرا لكم
حيث انه الجزء الوحيد الناقص


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## محمدالشبروي (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## المساح88 (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير .. وبارك الله لك ولوالديك ..


----------



## الهندسي 80 (16 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
ووفقك الله بالحصول على الجزء الناقص
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم
اخواني لا تنسو الجزء الناقص


----------



## ISM-CIVIL (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع ولكن يا ليت تعطينا بقية درس volume calculation


----------



## babankarey (22 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابن فضلان (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاكم الله خيرا ونرجوا رفع الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث بسرعة


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررر
عن كل محاضرة


----------



## ماجد عطا (19 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يبركلك يارب ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اخوك مساح


----------



## سعيد شعبان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد قام العديد من اخواننا الكرام برفع شرح برنامج السيرفر فيديو
وكان دائما الدرس الناقص هو 
الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث post maps 
الحمد لله تم الحصول علي هذا الدرس
وارجوا الدعاء لي وللمهندس احمد حسن حيث شاركني البحث في جميع المنتديات 
عن هذا الدرس الناقص 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.zshare.net/download/6785376724e5deb8/
ارجوا نشر هذا الرابط في جميع المواقع والمنتديات ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواننا الكرام بفضل الله نمتلك جميع الدرروس لهذا الشرح
من اراد اي درس من هذه الدروس يطلب الدرس
باذن الرحمن تقوم برفع الدرس
اخوكم م/ سعيد شعبان ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## سعيد شعبان (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اخانا الكريم دا رابط الجزء الرابع volume calculation
تسطيع الدخول عليه وتحميل باقي الدورس
http://search.4shared.com/network/s...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0
وهو مكون من سبع اجزاء وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر يا غالي جزاك الله كل خير .................


----------



## سعيد شعبان (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزانا الله واياكم


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس 

لكن ياريت لو رفعتهم على موقع اخر 

مجهودك كان جميل يا (امة الرحمن) ليه توقفت


----------



## سعيد شعبان (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نحاول ان شاء الله نرفها علي موقع تاني يا بشمندس
لو اي جزء ناقص بلغنا وان شاء الله نرفعه تاني


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (15 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل جميل جدااا جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## ahmad albna (13 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخواني مطلوب الجزء الثاني من الدرس االثالث ضروري جداً للهمية لتكملة الشرح الان الروابط السابقة لا تعمل .


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafammy (8 مارس 2010)

الرجاء من الاخوه رفع الجزء الثانى والثالث من شرح البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## AHMEDOO7 (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للمهندس سعيد شعبان على الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث من شرح برنامج السيرفر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المهندس سعيد شعبان على الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث من شرح برنامج السيرفر بعد ان اعيا الجميع في البحث عنه


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول من قبل الاخ سيد شعبان على توفير الدروس المفقودة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سعيد شعبان ارجو اعادة رفع تحديث البرنامج الذي رفعه الاخ مصطفى زين كون الملف غير موجود حسب الرابط الذي وضعه الاخ مصطفى و شكرا على كل شيء


----------



## سعيد عبد المعز (13 يوليو 2010)

الشكر للاخ المبارك علي هذه الجهود وهذا هو العهد بهذا المنتدي


----------



## hawkar1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الشرح الدقيق


----------



## hamdy khedawy (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## yassinworld (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياريت رفع هذا الجزء مرة أخرى*



سعيد شعبان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لقد قام العديد من اخواننا الكرام برفع شرح برنامج السيرفر فيديو
> وكان دائما الدرس الناقص هو
> الجزء الثالث من الدرس الثالث post maps
> ...




أنا حملت جميع الدروس وناقص لى هذا الجزء ..

حاولت أحمل من الرابط المذكور أعلاة 

الموقع فعلا بيعطيك مساحة للملف 9 ميجابيت وعند التحميل بينزل صفر 

حاولت على 3 كمبيوترز بلا جدوى 

ياريت يتم رفع هذا الجزء ثانية على أى موقع رفع أخر مثل الميديا فير .

وجزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول .

ياسين


----------



## commandos1948 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اخي العزيز المهندس سيد شعبان
اولا جزاك الله كل خي علي تعبك ومجهودك
وايضا للاخ المهندي مصطفي زين

ولكن لي رجاء 

ممكن ترفع الجزء الثالث من post map
انا عارف انك رفعتة علي زي شير 
بس كل ماجي احملة بيديني ان مساحتة علي الموقع 9 ميجا
ولما احملة بيديني مساحة صفر
ممكن ترفعة علي اي موقع اخر 
رجاء حار 
عارف اني بتعبك بس اعذرني
او ممكن من اي حد من المهندسين يقوم برفعة علي اي موقع اخر ياريت
وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك اخ سعيد شعبان وجعل هذا المجهود الرائع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## المهند70 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

حملت جميع الدروس وناقص لى هذا الجزء ..

حاولت أحمل من الرابط المذكور أعلاة 

الموقع فعلا بيعطيك مساحة للملف 9 ميجابيت وعند التحميل بينزل صفر 

حاولت على 3 كمبيوترز بلا جدوى 

ياريت يتم رفع هذا الجزء ثانية على أى موقع رفع أخر مثل الميديا فير


----------



## amargeo (18 فبراير 2011)

merci pour toi


----------

